# Trance Stacked and Zuess the Bandog



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Trance is a very soft and sharp dog. Very strong defensive drives, but he is a BIG softy when it comes to his human family. He sits out of submission when I am close to him, so it's a bit hard to stack him up and get him to stay. Had to employ a little help  I am working on building his confidence and puberty has helped a little bit. He is almost 8 months old.

And a Bonus, Zuess the Bandog! We also have Jack whom you guys haven't met yet. He's half Pit half Husky. Will post his pic up soon.























































Zuess


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awww trance is all grown up! he's beautiful  his crop fits him so nicely now!!

and zuess is gorgeous! i'd love to see jack as well, i don't think i've ever seen a husky/pit before!


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

nice lookin dogs you got there!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

they both look great!!!!keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks ^.^ he's fat in these pucs cuz he got into Indi's food that she left out, so he has a big gut, lol.


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*Very nice, I have a Bandog too! I love Bandogs!*


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Both are very cute!


----------

